# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Where to buy PVC piping for DIY (drainage/WC system)

## craftsman

Hi everyone, looking for PVC pipes, elbows and t-joint (as shown below) to DIY drainage and WC system for a new tank setup I'm envisioning. 

Can anyone advise where I can find such PVC?

----------


## Viper007

> Hi everyone, looking for PVC pipes, elbows and t-joint (as shown below) to DIY drainage and WC system for a new tank setup I'm envisioning. 
> 
> Can anyone advise where I can find such PVC?


Bro so far i know upp changi have one shop. They sell to those doing aircon system.

----------


## bryan

This stuff is easily found at your neighbourhood hardware store. Bring a sample or measurements before you go. They also have PVC glue if you want to waterproof the joints.

----------


## craftsman

Thanks Bros!

----------


## ankank

FWIW, rather than regular pipework, those pipes - and especially the joints - look like cable conduit pipes to me. You might want to look in the _electrics_ department of your hardware store.

----------


## craftsman

Thks bro ankank. Yes... some installers in Singapore use them as electrical conduits. some also use them as airconditioning drainage.

----------


## Savant

So whats your proposed DIY system like? Care to share?

----------


## RonWill

> Hi everyone, looking for PVC pipes, elbows and t-joint (as shown below) to DIY drainage and WC system for a new tank setup I'm envisioning


 That looks like a a 'double-J' you're trying to rig up. If your flow rate isn't high 15mm PVC pipes is adequate. Too many joints will also impede the flow and depending on how you 'tune' the entry, you might experience gargling noise.

The parts you need are common and usually available from heartland hardware/plumbing/general stores or at Kelantan Lane.

----------


## craftsman

> So whats your proposed DIY system like? Care to share?


Yeah... sure bro. I guess I owe an explanation to my curt question.  :Razz: 
I'm in the middle of negotiating for a new house, and if that comes through, I will have the privilege of a nice study room all for myself!  :Grin:  :Jump for joy:  Guess what I'm going to study in there? Wa ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!


OK... jokes aside, I'm planning for a 3 tier, 4ft x 1.5ft x 1.5ft rack, where I can customize each tier to have various lengths of tanks. Right now, my plan is to have 4 1ft tanks in the bottom tier, 2 1ft tanks and 1 2ft tank in the middle tier, and 6 3/4 ft breeding tanks on the top tier. I'm planning for an Apisto setup.

So... to cut the long story short, to manage water changes in such a setup (with 13 tanks) would not be an easy job. I'm milling about a semi automatic water change system, where I would be able to initiate water changes with just a push of a button. The reason why I don't want a fully automatic system is because I still want to be able to watch the process of water changing. I think thats a minimum I need to do to monitor the fishes during any WC.

Will be plumbing from tap to tank area as well as a drainage for all tanks direct to the drain.

The PVC will be for drainage of water to the drains. I was contemplating initially a double "U" overflow system like the picture attached initially, but I think I will be abandoning that idea for now, and initiate drainage through water pumps in each tank, as I don't think I will be going for a drip system.

ok. Thats it for now. I'll be drawing up my plans soon, and will be happy to share it once I have a better idea and have completed a POC.  :Grin:

----------


## craftsman

> That looks like a a 'double-J' you're trying to rig up. If your flow rate isn't high 15mm PVC pipes is adequate. Too many joints will also impede the flow and depending on how you 'tune' the entry, you might experience gargling noise.
> 
> The parts you need are common and usually available from heartland hardware/plumbing/general stores or at Kelantan Lane.


Thanks bro! Yes."double J" or "double U"  :Grin:  :Grin:  The picture is one of an overflow setup. But at this stage, just keen to get some PVC pipes, elbows and T-joints to try out a proof of concept. Agree that 15mm should be more than enough. Also thinking of this size as it will only be used every water change for drainage.

----------


## Viper007

> OK... jokes aside, I'm planning for a 3 tier, 4ft x 1.5ft x 1.5ft rack, where I can customize each tier to have various lengths of tanks. Right now, my plan is to have 4 1ft tanks in the bottom tier, 2 1ft tanks and 1 2ft tank in the middle tier, and 6 3/4 ft breeding tanks on the top tier. I'm planning for an Apisto setup.


Wah so power huh. Btw has your OC granted this move???

But your planning sounds good. I must say!  :Smile:

----------


## craftsman

> Wah so power huh. Btw has your OC granted this move???
> 
> But your planning sounds good. I must say!


OC? no lah.. dun demote her. she is my CO!  :Grin: 

my room, my things, so... in my room, I'm the CO. Nuff said!  :Wink:

----------


## Viper007

> OC? no lah.. dun demote her. she is my CO! 
> 
> my room, my things, so... in my room, I'm the CO. Nuff said!


Hehehehe bold statement  :Shocked: ... Pls let me check what she has to say about your this point can???  :Blah:

----------


## craftsman

> Hehehehe bold statement ... Pls let me check what she has to say about your this point can???


Can.. welcome to!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Viper007

Good you have pass the level of a real man (I mean head of the house)!!! Congrats  :Grin:

----------


## gummynut

> I'm planning for a 3 tier, 4ft x 1.5ft x 1.5ft rack, where I can customize each tier to have various lengths of tanks.


you must do a calculation if the floor can take that kind of load. i think HDB has some rule that limit only a 2 tier 3ft.

how much have you budgetted for your project? has your CO approved the budget?

----------


## craftsman

> you must do a calculation if the floor can take that kind of load. i think HDB has some rule that limit only a 2 tier 3ft.
> 
> how much have you budgetted for your project? has your CO approved the budget?


Wah.. yes. Have to get HDB permit. Will do it once I have plans more firmed up.

On the CO thing.... sigh.. why is this so popular har?? :Roll Eyes:  ha ha ha..... budget no problem la..Just lump together with renovation cost.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## RonWill

> But at this stage, just keen to get some PVC pipes, elbows and T-joints to try out a proof of concept


Some quick links to past projects. Hope it's relevant to what you're hoping to do.

Plumbing manifold for recirculating system
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=48717

Recirculating systems, revisited.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=48792

Bending J or U-tubes
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=49982

3tier 4feet Internal Overflow (IOS) tank setup
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=49203

Ask if still in doubt and feel free to use any ideas that is applicable but do share with us your results. Have fun!!

BTW, don't call me "bro". My name is Ronnie. Thanks!!

----------


## craftsman

> Some quick links to past projects. Hope it's relevant to what you're hoping to do.
> 
> Plumbing manifold for recirculating system
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=48717
> 
> Recirculating systems, revisited.
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=48792
> 
> Bending J or U-tubes
> ...


Wow!!!! This is excellent Ronnie! Thanks very very very much!!!  :Jump for joy:

----------


## craftsman

> Some quick links to past projects. Hope it's relevant to what you're hoping to do.
> 
> Plumbing manifold for recirculating system
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=48717
> 
> Recirculating systems, revisited.
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=48792
> 
> Bending J or U-tubes
> ...


Ronnie, I just went through your historical posts, and am in awe!! Wow! Are you still keeping killies? I'm trying to do almost exactly the same as you, except that I'm not thinking of implementing the IOS. It would be really cool to visit your fish room for a good feel.  :Grin:

----------


## RonWill

> Are you still keeping killies? I'm trying to do almost exactly the same as you, except that I'm not thinking of implementing the IOS


 Craftsman,
All those fun stuffs were done during the peak of my hobby and I'm glad I left behind a legacy of sorts. I no longer am obsessed with killie species-maintenance or try too hard to promote killifishes because the audience is really too niche.

I'm now keeping only 3 populations of _Chromaphyosemion_ (Majitam, Ijebu Ode and Tiko) and if you use these words to do a 'search this forum' in Killifish and Non-Killie Segment, you'd probably find the information overwhelming. Killies are fun but they can be addictive.

As for fishroom, it's more like a parrot-room now (something has gotta give; budget or sanity) but for what you want to do, I think the archive will serve you well.

Like I said, ask when in doubt and if you do your homework, I'll try my best to guide you.

Lastly, if you could leave a name, that will be great because nicknames and aging don't mix well.

----------


## derekchia

> Thks bro ankank. Yes... some installers in Singapore use them as electrical conduits. some also use them as airconditioning drainage.


 
Don't think its electrical conduits as the fittings shown is very obvious. Electrical fitting is integerated with inspection window and cover. :Jump for joy:

----------


## craftsman

> Craftsman,
> All those fun stuffs were done during the peak of my hobby and I'm glad I left behind a legacy of sorts. I no longer am obsessed with killie species-maintenance or try too hard to promote killifishes because the audience is really too niche.
> 
> I'm now keeping only 3 populations of _Chromaphyosemion_ (Majitam, Ijebu Ode and Tiko) and if you use these words to do a 'search this forum' in Killifish and Non-Killie Segment, you'd probably find the information overwhelming. Killies are fun but they can be addictive.
> 
> As for fishroom, it's more like a parrot-room now (something has gotta give; budget or sanity) but for what you want to do, I think the archive will serve you well.
> 
> Like I said, ask when in doubt and if you do your homework, I'll try my best to guide you.
> 
> Lastly, if you could leave a name, that will be great because nicknames and aging don't mix well.


Hi Ronnie, I figured you are probably not so much into Killies now. Now, thats a species of fish I'm scared to get into as the peripheral reading I've done tells me the hatching of these fishes require super human concentration and dedication. (Use of peat moss, wrapping up and keeping, etc)  :Shocked:  Just think I would be able to keep up. Ha ha ha ha...

I'm just really thinking of an easy Apisto setup. They're beautiful fishes, and quite facinating to watch.  :Smile: 

Really do appreciate your help and advice, and my name is Paul.  :Grin:  "Craftsman" is a moniker I've been inclined to use for some time now as we are all creative craftsmen to some degree. We learn something new everyday and often work at things to make them things of beauty.  :Smile: 

Paul is definitely fine. 

Thanks again Ronnie, and it is extremely good to make your acquaintance. Would sound you out if I need advice. I'm also right at the tail end of negotiating a new contract for a new job, so... if that deal comes through, I suspect that this fishroom project would take some time to be fully completed. I'm estimating a slow and steady weekend regime as i slowly setup the room, and to be completed by 3rd or 4th quarter this year. I'll likely just get the plumbing done together with the renovations, and either watch around the forum for suitable racks/tanks, or get them customized through one of the merchants I'm already in contact with. 

Projects are really fun, the fact that you get to tinker around with stuff, learning as you move along. Ahh......simply wonderful.  :Very Happy:

----------


## craftsman

Just drew up a simply diagram to show what I am intending to do...  :Opps:  :Opps: 

Drainage of water through individual water pumps in each tank. Pumps on each tier will be group connected to it's own power source, so I can drain each tier separately if I want. Pumps will also be sized appropriately for tanks that are larger/smaller. Water pump is connected to PVC pipes, and drains direct to drain.

Tap water goes into a holding fiber glass tank, probably with a float valve device so that it doe snot overflow. Anti-chlorine and chloramine is administered here. Upon drainage of tank to 10 to 30&#37;, aged water is then pumped from holding tank to various tanks. Again, each tier is segregated with taps so that water change can be performed on individual tiers.

This setup requires monitoring, and is semi-automatic. Thats how I want it. Don't want a fully automatic setup as I still want to spend time with the fishes. Hee..

----------


## fisherw

I am green with envy. Lucky you to be able to have the space and, more importantly, the permission to do this.

----------


## RonWill

Hi Paul, nice diagram you've done up. On the surface, looks good but I have a few comments;

Tanks
Are the assorted dimensions intended for individual units or glass-partitioned 4ft tanks? Is there no provision for pre-drilled tanks with bulkheads or flow-through? In the long run, that can be a life-saver and can open more possibilities for modification as your needs changes.

Submersible pumps
Try to orientate the pumps' water intake at the top. If not, extend a tubing to where you want the water level to stop. Bottom line is to have the pump still submerged when at the desired level so your pump don't run dry (out of water)

Plumbing - Drain
If the pumps (on the same tier) are not started simultaneously, discharged water will find the path of least resistance. In the case of the middle tier, water from the 1ft tank will surely flow into the 2ft tank before heading to the down tube. I do not see how water flow from one tier is prevented from entering a lower tier (you need more ball valves).

Plumbing - Intake (from holding tank)
Taps/ball valves need to be relocated to the beginning of each horizontal run. Having valves in the same line (vertical up tube) will disrupt water delivery to the next higher tier. (eg. if you shut the valve at the 2nd tier, how does water flow to the top?)

Holding tank
Your setup has a minimum 6ft height and that submersible pump's specification must surpass that overhead. My preference is nothing less than an Eheim.

Airpump/filtration
If using air-driven sponge filters, get a Hi-blow. The model #20 is a nice capable pump for that setup or a #40 if you plan to install more racks but remember to bleed off the excess. Nothing kills that pump faster than constant back pressure.

Rack
If you're into the hobby for the long haul, consider stainless steel or chengai wood racks. These are good investment and will probably last longer than your interest

Maintenance
Allow for disassembly of the discharge manifold, using threaded or union connectors, in the event you need to carry out general cleaning, clearing a clog or further modifications.

Electrical safety
Based on your diagram, there is no less than 14 pumps, excluding lighting. Plan your wiring, AC points and avoid overload. Water & electricity is a lethal combo.

Just some thoughts off the top of my head. Have fun at the drawing board.

----------


## RonWill

> ...more importantly, the permission to do this.


 I don't understand why guys are lamenting over permissions. Not like we're one lot of MCPs but if one need permission for hobbies that keep the man happy at home (rather than clubbing elsewhere) then one need to reconsider before proposing or have options for hobbies to be included in pre-nuptial contracts  :Blah: .

----------


## craftsman

Many thanks Ronnie for your valuable comments. Many of them raise issues that did not yet cross my mind. Some comments and questions below....




> Hi Paul, nice diagram you've done up. On the surface, looks good but I have a few comments;
> 
> Tanks
> Are the assorted dimensions intended for individual units or glass-partitioned 4ft tanks? Is there no provision for pre-drilled tanks with bulkheads or flow-through? In the long run, that can be a life-saver and can open more possibilities for modification as your needs changes.


I intend to get 4ft tanks and partition them. Customised likely. Uh.. I need your help here to explain what you mean by bulkheads. By flow-through, I assume you mean that each partitioned tank shares the same water? and that water flows through all the tanks to an overflow by the side of the tank? If this is what you mean, I've always had the question of the spreading of diseases, etc. Is this a concern? 




> Submersible pumps
> Try to orientate the pumps' water intake at the top. If not, extend a tubing to where you want the water level to stop. Bottom line is to have the pump still submerged when at the desired level so your pump don't run dry (out of water)


Yes, Ronnie. I intend to do that, so that the pumps stay submerged.




> Plumbing - Drain
> If the pumps (on the same tier) are not started simultaneously, discharged water will find the path of least resistance. In the case of the middle tier, water from the 1ft tank will surely flow into the 2ft tank before heading to the down tube. I do not see how water flow from one tier is prevented from entering a lower tier (you need more ball valves).


Pumps at each tier will be started simultaneously. But I agree on the I didn't see that the top tier drainage would flow into middle tier tanks at all! I will revise the drawing to include extra valves. 




> Plumbing - Intake (from holding tank)
> Taps/ball valves need to be relocated to the beginning of each horizontal run. Having valves in the same line (vertical up tube) will disrupt water delivery to the next higher tier. (eg. if you shut the valve at the 2nd tier, how does water flow to the top?)


Agree! Will revise.




> Holding tank
> Your setup has a minimum 6ft height and that submersible pump's specification must surpass that overhead. My preference is nothing less than an Eheim.


ok. Eheim it will be. 




> Airpump/filtration
> If using air-driven sponge filters, get a Hi-blow. The model #20 is a nice capable pump for that setup or a #40 if you plan to install more racks but remember to bleed off the excess. Nothing kills that pump faster than constant back pressure.


Thanks for the recommendation. But.. how do you know how much is actually excess?




> Rack
> If you're into the hobby for the long haul, consider stainless steel or chengai wood racks. These are good investment and will probably last longer than your interest


Thinking of iron racks. Stainless steel will set me back quite abit.  :Smile:  but will seriously consider this.




> Maintenance
> Allow for disassembly of the discharge manifold, using threaded or union connectors, in the event you need to carry out general cleaning, clearing a clog or further modifications.


Noted Ronnie. Good advise!




> Electrical safety
> Based on your diagram, there is no less than 14 pumps, excluding lighting. Plan your wiring, AC points and avoid overload. Water & electricity is a lethal combo.
> 
> Just some thoughts off the top of my head. Have fun at the drawing board.


Will get the electricals properly designed during my renovation so that the consumption requirements will be fully factored in.

Thanks again very much Ronnie. Your comments really helps in gelling my thoughts together.

----------


## craftsman

> I am green with envy. Lucky you to be able to have the space and, more importantly, the permission to do this.


Its not too much space bro..  :Smile:  Its gonna be in my study room, and will probably take one full wall. I'm glad my wife is very understanding, and I'm sure yours would be too, if properly explained.  :Smile:

----------


## craftsman

> I don't understand why guys are lamenting over permissions. Not like we're one lot of MCPs but if one need permission for hobbies that keep the man happy at home (rather than clubbing elsewhere) then one need to reconsider before proposing or have options for hobbies to be included in pre-nuptial contracts .


Its a new and different generation we are in Ronnie.  :Grin:  I sometimes spend too much time in front of the tank and forget that my wife has 3 screaming kids wanting her attention all at once as their daddy is stuck to the tank. Thats wrong on my part, but it highlights the fact that it doesn't take alot to neglect the family. Even though one could be home, his heart may not be completely on his family.  :Smile: 

I think thats a balance I need to perfect. :Angel:

----------


## craftsman

Oh... by the way, the deal on the new house was just concluded this evening.  :Grin:  Will be getting all the paper work done in the next couple of days. 

Ah.. anyone looking for a 4A HDB apartment in the hougang area?  :Grin:  :Grin:  I need to sell mine now. Wahahahahahahahaha

----------


## RonWill

Hi Paul,
I'm at work.. here's the quickie answers.

Bulkheads are PVC fittings that are used in pre-drilled tanks. It is usually cut at the water level that you want to maintain. The fittings will also allow you to fit pipes for drainage and elbows to further adjust the water level (or rig a surface skimmer... possibilities are limited only by your imagination).

Flow-through, as it's name implies, flows from one end to the other OR water output from a spray bar entering all partitions simultaneously and exiting via a gap at the partition's lower edge (like in the IOS setup I linked previously). Either way, it shares the same water and yes, you must be diligent in maintaining good water and disease control. Individually sealed partitions, with bulkheads at the rear for centralized drainage is the safest bet.

"But.. how do you know how much is actually excess?"
You obviously want to avoid aeration that resemble water boiling in a pot. The perfect amount is what you require for the filters to work. Tune the bleed valve to your needs. Tip: fit an air-stone after the bleed line to reduce hissing noise.

"Will get the electricals properly designed during my renovation so that the consumption requirements will be fully factored in"
While you're doing that, see how you can protect the power strips from accidental water splashes.

I just remembered something... for the float valve in your holding tank, try reading "I'm wet", "I'm coming..." (it isn't what you think but I like what you're thinking!)

----------


## weiquan

I think you should start a new thread on your whole set up process if possible. i believe many people would be really interested in this "one wall space" set up. i myself might do a similar set up in years to come when my current fish room is due to be decommisioned.  :Smug:

----------


## craftsman

> I think you should start a new thread on your whole set up process if possible. i believe many people would be really interested in this "one wall space" set up. i myself might do a similar set up in years to come when my current fish room is due to be decommisioned.


Hi Wei Quan,
Yes. I will start a new thread nearer to the time I am setting up the tanks. This, like I mentioned to Ronnie, might be a slightly longer term project, maybe over a few months/quarters.
I'm workign through some paper work to complete the purchase of my new place, and I need to sell my current place too. Once they are done, I will be going through the renovation, which is about the time I work in the plumbing for the tank. So, maybe in March, I will start a new thread with pictures for the new fish room.  :Grin:

----------


## craftsman

> Hi Paul,
> I just remembered something... for the float valve in your holding tank, try reading "I'm wet", "I'm coming..." (it isn't what you think but I like what you're thinking!)


Ronnie, you're witty, I find that very engaging!  :Grin:

----------


## RonWill

Paul,
In the DIY canister filter thread by Medicineman, have a closer look at the PVC fittings.


You can use these fittings for bulkheads!!! Now it's quite obvious how an elbow can be tilted or extended to adjust the water level in the tank [imagine that the elbow part is inside the tank].

Wrap fine filter sponge over the elbow (inlet) and you have a surface skimmer, plus a fry-proof pre-filter!

Now you can go back to your drawing board and have fun losing more hair  :Laughing:

----------


## craftsman

> Paul,
> In the DIY canister filter thread by Medicineman, have a closer look at the PVC fittings.
> 
> 
> You can use these fittings for bulkheads!!! Now it's quite obvious how an elbow can be tilted or extended to adjust the water level in the tank [imagine that the elbow part is inside the tank].
> 
> Wrap fine filter sponge over the elbow (inlet) and you have a surface skimmer, plus a fry-proof pre-filter!
> 
> Now you can go back to your drawing board and have fun losing more hair


Yeah.. have been reading his thread.  :Grin:  And thanks alot for throwing more evil ideas my way.  :Roll Eyes: 

I think the truth is probably that there are endless ways to improve a setup. The best way is to probably put together a setup that can "scale" as we call it in IT lingo.  :Smile: 

I don't particularly look forward to losing more hair than I already have!!!! Thank you! Propecia doesn't exactly come cheap!  :Blah:  Ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## craftsman

Just came back from a hardware store on Jalan Jurong Kechil with the following:

- 1 metre 15mm PVC pipe x 2
- 1 metre 32mm PVC pipe x 1
- 15mm elbows x 5
- 15mm T-joint x 1
- 15mm end cap x 1
- 32mm end cap x 1
- PVC Glue x 1 can

Will start on the overflow DIY when I get home tonight.  :Grin:  Pictures to follow if successful.  :Opps:

----------


## Viper007

> Just came back from a hardware store on Jalan Jurong Kechil


Not bad huh in Jurong hor  :Razz:

----------


## craftsman

> Not bad huh in Jurong hor


Ha ha ha ha.... Recee-ing  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## craftsman

ok... Some updates on the overflow DIY... That means its successful on tests.... :Grin:  :Grin: 

I cut the PVC pipes to length and joined them together to form a "Double U" overflow pipe. Here it is assembled. Credit card for scale.

The pipes are 15mm and 32mm respectively.


I rigged up a 2 pail test environment. 


The bottom pail has a Resun pump with an advertised flow rate of 660 l/h. It pumps the water up to the pail on the chair, and the overflow pipe siphons out the water back to the pail below. I ran the pump and overflow for 10 minutes before stopping the pump. Restarted the pump again after awhile, and the overflow pipe maintained the siphon. 

I realised the overflow (38mm pipe) was placed a little too high, and have brought it down further to a more comfortable level.


Overall, I'm pretty happy with this. I'm done with the overflow system, and will now move on to the drip system from the storage tank. Hmmm... how am I gonna do that?  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## hk75

hi guys,

After setting up and glue all fittings for my tank piping system, i wanted to make some changes to the pipes. May i know how to disconnect pvc pipe fittings that is being glue with pvc glue?

cheers

----------


## RonWill

Glued joints are permanent. If you need to modify the piping system, cut and join with a short length of fitting rubber hose for passive pressure (as in drain outlet) or union connector, if pressurized.

----------


## rgb

Great DIY overflow

----------

